
A novel data-compression technique for faster computer programs - qubitcoder
https://news.mit.edu/2019/hardware-data-compression-0416
======
rurban
The Zippads paper:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/poantsai/papers/2019.zippads.asp...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/poantsai/papers/2019.zippads.asplos.pdf)

